#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Ελεύθερο λογισμικό σχεδιασμού CAD

## pap_79

Χαιρετω ολους τους συναδελφους. Θελω να ρωτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος καποιο σχεδιαστικο προγραμμα σχεδιασης κατοψεων σε μορφη autocad αλλα να ειναι open source και να τρεχει σε περιβαλλον windows. Επισης να εχει και συμβατοτητα με το autodesk! Το θελω τζαμπα και το θελω καλο :Αστειευόμενος:  ! 


Βοηθατε συναδελφοι, δυσκολοι καιροι για επενδυσεις.


Τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται.
Διαβάστε τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.

Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## ted78

Υπάρχουν αρκετά, αλλά εμένα μου άρεσε περισσότερο το Draftsight.
Ακόμη μπορείς να δεις και μία ελληνική πρόταση: το Geo.De.Sy

----------


## Xάρης

Για 2D σχεδιασμό και συμβατότητα με dwg:
VeCAD Ver 6.1

----------

